# The correct way to use a choke chain



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, for one you can never allow the dog to pull, period. It should always be loose.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Before you put it on your dog, the chain should look like a 'p' sitting on its side with the fat side down. When in doubt, put it on your wrist and snap it. Done correctly, the chain should relax as soon as you release the pressure. If the loop stays small, you've probably got it backwards. 

Once the chain is one your dog, give it a quick jerk and immediately release when you want to give a correction. Never pull so hard that it pulls the dog up by its neck, or so long that the chain remains tight. 

When you are through with the training, always remove the chain! Dogs have died from accidental stranglings due to choke chains.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Step 1 - using your right hand, ball it up in your palm.
Step 2 - with your left hand, reach for and open trash bin door.
Step 3 - deposit said chain into trash bin with gusto!

Sorry -- couldn't resist!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have used them and I'm very comfortable with them because I have used them for many years. But I am always slow to suggest them to a new dog owner. They can be dangerous.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Step 1 - using your right hand, ball it up in your palm.
> Step 2 - with your left hand, reach for and open trash bin door.
> Step 3 - deposit said chain into trash bin with gusto!
> 
> Sorry -- couldn't resist!


OMG...I started reading and balled up my hand...:doh:
Then burst out laughing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> OMG...I started reading and balled up my hand...:doh:
> Then burst out laughing


Hahahaha! Thanks. You just made my day! ::smooch::


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

fftopic: thanks anyways!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I won't post in your threads anymore. Sorry...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I won't post in your threads anymore. Sorry...


dont get all offended. that wasnt my intention. i just wanted some feedback on the correct use of the choke, thats all. i dont plan on using one. i was just curious.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Step 1 - using your right hand, ball it up in your palm.
> Step 2 - with your left hand, reach for and open trash bin door.
> Step 3 - deposit said chain into trash bin with gusto!
> 
> Sorry -- couldn't resist!


RFLMAO!!! ALMOST FELL OFF THE CHAIR BACKWARDS!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> dont get all offended. that wasnt my intention. i just wanted some feedback on the correct use of the choke, thats all. i dont plan on using one. i was just curious.


Brandy's mom stated it correctly, on a serious note to answer your question.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, you have to make sure you do it right. The first couple of times I had it on backwards so it was just a chain collar, LOL, not a choke chain.

When Tucker starts to pull I say "EASY!" give it a tug then let go. There's still times where he gets excited to go on walks and pulls, but he's only a year old so I imagine that won't stop for awhile. But once hes over the excitement of knowing he's going out somewhere he doesn't pull like he used to.

Now when I need to pull (ie another dog is walking by that looks sketchy lol) he usually stops and sits. 

the chain is for walking purposes only.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The obedience class I took with my last dog used the choke collar. I don't have a problem with them as a training device. Another way to visualize the correct way to put one on your dog is with your dog sitting directly in front of you it should for a P and not a q. The quick snaps are more about rattling the chain and making the noise than causing any discomfort.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

As others have stated its making sure you have on the "p" way not the "q" way. And making sure it is always loose. Also probably by far the most common mistake is getting one WAY to big. Once on you should only have about 2-3 inches of slack not a FOOT plus of extra. As I am in school to be a Chiropractor and am planning on becoming qualified to adjust animals as well I have started to lean away form chokers not only because of the standard "negatives" you will hear form other but becuase I think the off center direction of correction would increse neck spinal subluxation so I prefer a Prong type collar.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

If you don't use a choke chain...ever... what do you use when in the ring...conformation or obedience?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Step 1 - using your right hand, ball it up in your palm.
> Step 2 - with your left hand, reach for and open trash bin door.
> Step 3 - deposit said chain into trash bin with gusto!
> 
> Sorry -- couldn't resist!


LOL That is funny but I haven;t used on either since the prong collar and then after a few times of it I get to retire it.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In the conf ring you would use one, though a fine snake chain or nylon "shoe string" choke. If your dog is actually trained, you need never ever tighten it.

For obedience, you can use a flat buckle collar.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I don't get the same response with a buckle collar as I do with a choke chain when showing. He knows that his choke chain is special and he responds to attention just by having it on.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We did use the snake chain when showing BeBe but I was referring to choke chains in general.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Goldendogx2 said:


> If you don't use a choke chain...ever... what do you use when in the ring...conformation or obedience?


I show in obedience on a flat buckle collar. 

I absolutely HATE the AKC rule that says you can show in a choke chain. THAT'S A TRAINING COLLAR, DANGIT! (For people who train that way.) Why can you use that in the ring?!?!?!?!?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Just my opinion, but I don't get the same response with a buckle collar as I do with a choke chain when showing. He knows that his choke chain is special and he responds to attention just by having it on.


Just my opinion here.... Attention on the flat collar is one of the things I train for before I think we're actually ready to show.

I do some early attention work on a pinch collar - and then I start turning the prongs out as the attention gets better. Right now, if we're in a REALLY distracting area (like heeling outside the auto doors as the supermarket!) I'll put the pinch on, but it only had one prong down. Then I go from that to a flat collar and I don't show until our flat collar attention is as good as the prong attention was. I'm trying to teach my dog to actually *HAVE* attention and not just become collar smart. It's soooooooo easy for them to become collar smart! :yuck:


----------

